
Theranos is back with support - dannylandau
http://www.inc.com/kimberly-weisul/theranos-supporters-and-there-are-some-speak-out.html
======
reefoctopus
No it isn't. There is no substance in this article. "Theranos is different in
that it's run by a woman." It's a PR piece.

------
randycupertino
"Theranos' science is sound, technology works," claims members of the firm's
board who are massively financially vested in it's success.

